# Of The Eldar



## Mithrellas.Dagoranna (Sep 27, 2017)

Did Finwe marry Miriel before the Great Journey?

Is it possible for the elves to go back to Middle Earth after the Great Journey but before Feanor and his gangs left Valinor? And if its possible,do you think they will be doomed too?

So, even the Moriquendi havent seen the light of the two trees, are they allowed to sail to the West? And are they doomed too?


----------



## EcthelionL (Sep 27, 2017)

The time of their marriage is unknown, though it seems likely that they wed after they had arrived in Valinor. 

No elves left Valinor prior to Feanor's rebellion. Only those who left to follow Feanor were banned from returning. Even they were pardoned I believe. Meadhros and Maglor were both called to stand before manwe's judgement, but they refused.

All elves are called to the west so the Moriquendi are not banned.


----------



## Elthir (Sep 27, 2017)

_"Did Finwe marry Miriel before the Great Journey?"_

I think no, as the _Later Quenta Silmarillion_ states that their love "began in the Blessed Realm and in days of mirth."

_"Is it possible for the elves to go back to Middle Earth after the Great Journey but before Feanor and his gangs left Valinor? And if its possible, do you think they will be doomed too?"_

I would say _possible_, and I don't think they would have fallen under any ban, if so. There's a variant version of Galadriel's history (which I reject as true in any case) in which she was allowed to sail to Middle-earth, but due to bad timing she fell under the ban as well.

Again, never happened in any case, not in my Middle-earth! For me, Tolkien had already published Galadriel's true history concerning the Rebellion in _The Road Goes Ever On._

_"So, even the Moriquendi havent seen the light of the two trees, are they allowed to sail to the West? And are they doomed too?"_

Yes they could sail after the ban was lifted. The only grey area (in my opinion) is whether or not the Avari "Unwilling, the Refusers" were allowed as well (any who might change their mind, that is), as for example, in one letter Tolkien calls their choice "irrevocable"... although other texts seem to say that all Elves may pass West Over Sea!

The matter is (or can get) fairly complicated, but in a late text published in _Unfinished Tales_, Amroth notes that those who _started_ the Great Journey (at least), but gave up along the way, may also pass over sea; and Tolkien had already generally suggested, in _The Lord of the Rings_, that Silvan Elves from Lorien passed Over Sea.


----------

